# Home Defense Ammo for a 20 guage shotgun?



## dinkbuster1

my uncle bought him a 20 guage shotgun for pheasant hunting this year and keeps it stored here at my house while he is on the road (trucker). i know little when it comes to shotshells but was wondering if there are any out there that pack a deadly punch if one was to use the gun for home defense. by looking online it seems you cant get 00 buck for a 20 guage. i have several handguns here that will do the job but want to get a few rounds for it just-in-case.


----------



## misfit

i'd go with #4 shot personally.some people like bigger shot,but the 4's are plenty for that purpose.better coverage and in close quarters,plenty of power.


----------



## PapawSmith

I have magnum turkey loads for that. Combination of #2 & #4. I assume that slow down an intruder.


----------



## WalleyeGuy

Slugem man.
Big holes bleed out fast.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

misfit said:


> i'd go with #4 shot personally.some people like bigger shot,but the 4's are plenty for that purpose.better coverage and in close quarters,plenty of power.


We are on the same page Misfit


----------



## bkr43050

I think pretty much any of the above delivered within the confines of your home will have a nasty result. I would not bother with anything heavier than #4's.


----------



## smallieguy

One more vote for the #4 shot.
Thats whats in my 16ga.


----------



## Shortdrift

00 buck can also go right thru a wall and kill someone in an adjacent room. Birdshot will do the job and not be as potentialy hazardous.


----------



## fisherman5567

hey dink, i have mag turkey loads in mine as well. not sure what #. although, kinda funny...my first round is a low brass small game shell (warning shot) second is high brass mags.


----------



## misfit

> 00 buck can also go right thru a wall and kill someone in an adjacent room.


another reason for the smaller #4's.they won't penetrate as much.not saying they won't pass through,but chances are less.another reason for low brass.no need for high brass or magnums at those ranges.i gaurantee if you get hit with that load at close range,you're in a world of hurt


----------



## M.Magis

I think everyone is right. Most anything from a shotgun will stop most intruders in their tracks. However, I agree with Shortdrift the most. A load of 7.5s from that range is going to be an impassable swarm of BBs. For personal defense, you ideally want a load that will not pass through the intended target, therefore transferring all energy into said target. I wouldn&#8217;t want to be on the receiving end of anything, but the bird shot would be the best choice.


----------



## Bassnpro1

I agree with the birdshot for home defense(#6 or 7.5) Your longest shot would be a max of 15 feet in a home environment and the smaller shot will not penetrate through walls endangering others. Besides at that range, you are going to hit them with the full load anyway and 1oz. of lead is 1oz. of lead.


----------



## truck

i have several handguns here that will do the job but want to get a few rounds for it just-in-case.
Doesn't sound like you need another loaded gun laying around  But if you do feel the need I agree with all others bird shot!


----------



## misfit

the problem with birdshot is penetration.at very close range it no doubt will do the job.but when you consider the perp might be wearing heavy clothing or be 20-30 feet or so down the hall,you may not get lethal penetration through clothing,bone,etc,to the vitals.
yes,the bad guy is gonna definitely have a real bad day,but may not go down.the purpose of shooting in the first place is to put him down permanently.you're not looking to hurt him or deter him.your obective should be to eliminate him.i'll trust the bigger 4's to do that much more than i will the birdshot.


----------



## Huntinbull

I reload my own shotgun ammo (as well as rifle and pistol) and have a recipe for home defense loads. I use 1/4 inch steel ball bearings with steel bb's for buffer, loaded in front of a lesser powder charge, such as a light trap load. Shouldn't over penetrate too bad and the mixed shot charge gives good coverage. I load 2 of these in my pump with a slug following, just in case.

Huntinbull


----------



## Bassnpro1

misfit said:


> the problem with birdshot is penetration.at very close range it no doubt will do the job.but when you consider the perp might be wearing heavy clothing or be 20-30 feet or so down the hall,you may not get lethal penetration through clothing,bone,etc,to the vitals.


Not arguing here, but that is only 7-10 yards away. A high brass game load would do the trick, but I can see where you are coming from. They had this situation on the Outdoor Channel the other day on the show "The Best Defense". They showed how different shotgun rounds penetrate at those distances and how they go through walls, etc. They all agreed that bird shot was the best choice for in-home defense.


----------



## misfit

> They all agreed that bird shot was the best choice for in-home defense


that's why i said it was my personal choice. 
"they all" will also give several other opinions 
they all,meaning,ask 100 people and you'll get several groups agreeing on several different loads for various reasons.that comes from researching several different sources on ballistic tests,etc.
bear in mind dinkbuster is talking 20 gauge here also,and most people are basing choice on 12 ga.


----------



## Bassnpro1

Very true Misfit.


----------



## dinkbuster1

thanks everyone for the input. going to be at the Gun show this weekend and will no doubt pick up some #4 shells!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

dinkbuster1 said:


> thanks everyone for the input. going to be at the Gun show this weekend and will no doubt pick up some #4 shells!


I would just go the the local Sporting Goods/Wally World and pick them up and avoid the high prices at the shows.


----------



## BigV

*HERE* is a good read on shotgun loads for self defense.


----------



## PapawSmith

BigV said:


> *HERE* is a good read on shotgun loads for self defense.


Nice! Good site that now is locked in my favorites.  Thanks.


----------



## misfit

interesting.blows the birdshot theory.also seems to rule out 4 shot,but i still think that's iffy,as i've seen other tests that seemed to dispute that.one thing that people should take from it is small patten.some folks seem to think you don't need to be as accurate as with a single projectile at close range,which is a fallacy.


----------



## jeffmo

if you need to stop someone and be sure that they won't be getting back up then use 00 buckshot.
yes it will penetrate walls.but at close range the chances of it penetrating the intruder AND a wall are not nearly as great.
i keep my 1100 loaded with it(there is a chance of more than 1 intruder) and our bedrooms are all upstairs.my wife knows that if i'm at work and IF someone has broken in and starts up the stairs,the she's to let them have it.
if they stay downstairs she's not to go down after them because from there they can't hurt anyone.with only a 14 step distance,she can't miss.


----------



## Bonemann

I just checked "Cheaper Than Dirt" and they do sell 2 3/4" and 3" buckshot
for 20 gage. It says that it's a # 3 buckshot with 20 pellets. Keep in mind
that # 4 or #2 &#4 turkey loads are not buckshot.

I used buckshot when I lived and hunted in Florida. Moving there from 
Ohio I was surprised that it could be used but when I asked a Wildlife
Officer about it he said "Yes,why do you think it's called buckshot ?"

It was down there when I found out how many different types of buckshot
there are 000,00,0,BB,#1,#2,#3 & #4 all very powerful shot rounds.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Some of you guys arent going to agree with me, but I dont get the use of the small shot for home protection. If a 300 # guy wearing a shirt, sweatshirt and a carhart jacket gets shot w/ 7 1/2 birdshot hes going to get messed up, but hes also going to have a chance to get a couple shots off at you or your wife or your kids. Hopefully for your sake and your families sake he's also loaded with 7 1/2 shot (that way you'll have a chance to see the morning.) 

Thank you Boneman for mentioning that #4 buckshot is different than #4 shot. 

Dink, buddy load that 20 ga up with something that your going to trust your family's life to.

Dink, Here is what one tactical group recomends for 20 gauge personal protection:

http://www.firearmstactical.com/briefs10.htm

*20 Gauge Shotshell Ammunition Recommendations
We're unaware of any ammunition company who offers a 20 gauge shotshell that is loaded with #1 buckshot. The largest shot size commercially available that we know of is number 2 buck.

From a strict wound ballistics standpoint, we feel the Federal Classic 3-inch 20 gauge Magnum number 2 buckshot cartridge is the best choice. It contains 18 pellets of number 2 buckshot in a plastic shotcup with granulated plastic shot buffer.

However, the Federal Classic load might produce too much recoil for some people. Given this consideration, Remington's Premier Buckshot 2 &#190;-inch 20 gauge number 3 buckshot cartridge is the next best choice. This load contains 20 pieces of nickel-plated, hardened lead shot that is buffered to reduce pellet deformation from post ignition acceleration and terminal impact. The Remington buckshot load will probably produce the tightest shot patterns in 20 gauge shotguns.

Third place is Winchester's 3-inch 20 gauge Magnum number 3 buckshot cartridge, which contains 24 pieces of buffered, copper-plated, hardened lead shot.*


----------



## H2O Mellon

In case some of you decide not to read BIGV's link:

*A policeman told of seeing a guy shot at close range with a load of 12 gauge birdshot, and was not even knocked down. He was still walking around when the EMTs got there. It was an ugly, shallow wound, but did not STOP the guy. And that is what we want... to STOP the bad guy from whatever he is doing. To do this, you must have a load that will reach the vitals of the bad guy. Birdshot will not do this.*


----------



## H2O Mellon

Here's a video that I just love. It shows 12 ga birdshot (unknown size) vs what is suppose to be a front wall. I think they are trying to prove the power of birdshot. What they fail to say is how freakin weak sheetrock is. I know for a fact that I can devastate sheetrock by throwing my TV remote control. And if you really want to see sheetrock destroyed, throw a 4 D Cell Mag light at it. Now If I was to throw my TV remove at you or even my Maglight it might piss you off, but your not going to be stopped.


----------



## bunkeru2k

The Box of Truth is an awesome web site. In case you do not check it, one of the pics on the site shows that the WAD from a 12 gauge shot went penetrated one sheet of drywall. Drywall is not a shot stopper of any variety and using it as your basis for defense will get you killed in a home invasion scenario.


----------



## Shortdrift

I was shot in the right leg with #6 shot while rabbit hunting many years ago. 
The distance was around 50 to 60 feet. The shot penetrated my hunting pants which were that old heavy duck material, my knee high rubber boots, two pair of wool socks, then penetrated my calf almost to the bone. 
Doctor said there would be more damage done in getting the shot out than leaving it in. Guess it is still there.
Also saw a man shot just below the breastbone with birdshot from a 12 gauge at about ten foot range, don't know the shot size. I arrived about two minutes after the shot just in time to hear him expire due to the hole that 12 gauge made.
I cannot refute those referenced tests and the fact that a large calibre pistol do a good job, but based on MY experience which stung like hell and the guy down the street, I would not have a problem using a shotgun with heavy birdshot.


----------



## Bonemann

Shortdrift, I don't disagree with what you have been through
or what you have seen.
I have a 12 ga. for my home defense loaded with high brass
#2 &#4 turkey loads (in case I can't get to my pistol).

But there is a huge difference between a 12 and a 20 ga.
(with power and penetration).

I would trust a cowboy round in my .44cal but would want
+ P's in my .38cal especially in the winter when a bad guy
may be layered up for the cold.


----------

